# How do you cut in your crown molding on the bottom?



## Dorman Painting (May 2, 2006)

I've started to actually run the wall color all the way out to the lip of crown. I use the straight line of the crown profile to get that absolutely straight cut instead of cutting it in under the crown. I'm talking about the bottom lip of a piece of crown molding, taking the wall color out to the profile and ending up with a VERY straight line. Someone said it's a California cut?


----------



## sjm (Sep 15, 2006)

Yes its called cali cut,the other way french.I always cut in.something about wall paint on trim doesn't work for me,Some also use cali cut on casement.


----------



## paint_booger (Jun 15, 2007)

wood is wood ... wall is wall.


----------



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey, if it looks good that way, go for it.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

buildenterprise said:


> Hey, if it looks good that way, go for it.


Yea! I go with that attitude too. To each their own.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

I've seen that done on base in rentals here. May be okay on crown, but I do notcare for it on the base. But I have to say these rentals are not near high end. Done as quick as possible. I tend to do it opposite on the crown. I let my crown paint over lap just a little on the wall then cut the wall in up to the bottom of the crown depending on the colors. Seems quicker for me.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

I agree with Booger, wood is wood and walls are walls.


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 30, 2006)

When the crown edge is very small we do wall color. Otherwise we normally do as Boog says.


----------



## paint_booger (Jun 15, 2007)

I've pin striped, faux finished, been asked to put car pin stripe tape on, and painted crown flat with the wall ... ALL at the customer's request ... I stand on the premise of "Accentuate the Positive ... and Negate the Negatives". 

Registers and vents should blend in ... and crown should be treated as the queen of all trim! Respect the gloss on the crown!


----------



## troym (Jan 12, 2008)

If u paint you own home you can do however you like.


If i have to pay a painter to come paint my room, the crown and the walls should be two different colors, and he painted the way you did, I might have to have him redo it. To me, it does not look professional.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

troym said:


> If u paint you own home you can do however you like.
> 
> 
> If i have to pay a painter to come paint my room, the crown and the walls should be two different colors, and he painted the way you did, I might have to have him redo it. To me, it does not look professional.


Ditto. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Dorman Painting said:


> I've started to actually run the wall color all the way out to the lip of crown. I use the straight line of the crown profile to get that absolutely straight cut instead of cutting it in under the crown. I'm talking about the bottom lip of a piece of crown molding, taking the wall color out to the profile and ending up with a VERY straight line. Someone said it's a California cut?


If the homeowner wants it that way, then I would do it.

But on other jobs, I would ask first.


----------



## jmthouston (Apr 2, 2006)

Repaint-What we do is we paint the lip only if previous paint job has Galveston waves on lip to wall.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

but what if the walls are wood and the crown is fypon? :jester:


----------



## NJPainter (Dec 6, 2006)

...


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

I wouldn't give the home owner a choice. That's cheating. Looks cheap. But like the others said to each his own. I'm surprised any of you would do it that way.


----------



## NJPainter (Dec 6, 2006)

Tim0282 said:


> I wouldn't give the home owner a choice. That's cheating. Looks cheap. But like the others said to each his own. I'm surprised any of you would do it that way.


 When I first heard about doing it, as a suggestion from my worker, I thought it was a lazy premise. However, I think there are times when it's the best way to do the job. We only do it where the crown install needed excessive caulking due to wavy, non-squared walls in older homes. It seems that the 'french lip-brush' or whatever it's being called, gives the desired look.


----------



## Dorman Painting (May 2, 2006)

Here's the reason I started doing it, it gives you an absolutely straight line because you're using the profile of the crown to create that line. Now, it's a matter of personal opinion and I've made tons of money doing it this way.

I got called out on it last week in a half million dollar home. Of course this fella is very OCD like and it doesn't surprise me in the least. We went back and fixed it and he loves it now. I told him it was a matter of opinion and that it was becoming popular, it's called the California Cut. I personally like it, you do get a much better line and it looks good. I can't believe this guy called me on it though, but he's a builder and knows what he wants.


----------



## premierpainter (Dec 29, 2006)

Do you also paint the edge of thedoor trim with wall paint? We never do that. We paint the ceiling first, then paint the crown, two coats, paint all returns on all door frames, two coats and then cut in all wall paint to the trim. It is much easier to do this way and leaves you with a great finished line. I can tell when a homeowner paints a room with crown because they almost always paint the bottom edge of the crown.


----------



## Dorman Painting (May 2, 2006)

premierpainter said:


> Do you also paint the edge of thedoor trim with wall paint? We never do that. We paint the ceiling first, then paint the crown, two coats, paint all returns on all door frames, two coats and then cut in all wall paint to the trim. It is much easier to do this way and leaves you with a great finished line. I can tell when a homeowner paints a room with crown because they almost always paint the bottom edge of the crown.


The only thing I do this on is crown molding because I think it looks much better. I was just like most of you until about a year ago, a woman showed me this and I've fallen in love with it. I did get called out on it last week for the first time in probably thirty jobs doing it the California way. 

I'll guarantee if you try this way you'll like it, you may not stay with it but you'll still see the beauty of the straight line. I still feel guilty when doing it this way but the look is very surprising.


----------



## BMAN (Aug 21, 2006)

I would put my line against yours anyday and I bet its straight without the lazy cut overlapping the crown. Someone mentioned the crown having a lot of caulk because of a wavy wall. Its your job to paint that line straight even with that caulk. You create the illusion of a straight line where there is no line to be had. No wonder the other trades don't consider painters "skilled trades" Anymore. There are almost never straight lines in repaint. You Prep the walls to straighten them out and then you apint them with straight lines....


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

I wouldn't let a customer do that to the crown. I think it's fooling them and setting them up to look foolish. Even if they insist, I'd let them know, it's just not how it's done. It takes time, but that time get you in the groove so you don't have to worry about it in the future.

Who said fypon? lol. 

I didn't read every single post on this thread, but, fypon is a company name commonly used to describe exteior vents (plastic). Someone says to paint the fypons to new guys and waits for them to either figure it out or ask what it is.


----------



## Dorman Painting (May 2, 2006)

BMAN said:


> I would put my line against yours anyday and I bet its straight without the lazy cut overlapping the crown. Someone mentioned the crown having a lot of caulk because of a wavy wall. Its your job to paint that line straight even with that caulk. You create the illusion of a straight line where there is no line to be had. No wonder the other trades don't consider painters "skilled trades" Anymore. There are almost never straight lines in repaint. You Prep the walls to straighten them out and then you apint them with straight lines....


Wow, you sound like you're the next Picasso, I'm impressed. Tell me something I don't know. I seriously doubt you could outdo me in anything, much less painting.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

Joewho said:


> I
> Who said fypon? lol.
> I didn't read every single post on this thread, but, fypon is a company name commonly used to describe exteior vents (plastic). Someone says to paint the fypons to new guys and waits for them to either figure it out or ask what it is.


 
Fypon HAHAHAHA
http://63.171.17.64/eProducts/eQuoteCatalog.faces
so funny:jester:


----------



## premierpainter (Dec 29, 2006)

Not sure why you think that Fypon is only for vents?! We use Fypon moldings inside all of the time. Instead of building up moldings, you can buy Fypon. It is light and cuts great. 
Exterior vents only, maybe laugh at yourself


----------



## BMAN (Aug 21, 2006)

Fypon is the manufacturer of Plastic millwork products for interior and exterior. It has become like a Kodak or xerox as the name applies to any of those type products now.


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

premierpainter said:


> Not sure why you think that Fypon is only for vents?! We use Fypon moldings inside all of the time. Instead of building up moldings, you can buy Fypon. It is light and cuts great.
> Exterior vents only, maybe laugh at yourself


Read my post more closely. I never said I thought fypons were vents only.

I've been painting for a very long time, in the old days an old timer would tell the new guy to go paint the fypons...just re-read my post. Quit trying to start shat.

On real wood crown, I'd never use the "cali" style. I might on an exterior if that's how I bid it. But bidding it to be the real deal and using the "cali" style sucks, in my opinion.

Fypons or upside down moulding, looks good, but still isn't the real deal. And it's an indicator of what kind of budget is for this job. In that case, I wouldn't get my panties in a bunch and just use the cali style, if that's how I bid it.
I laugh at myself plenty, and you feel free too also. It's always better than some old dried up, bitter, attitude. :w00t:


----------



## paint_booger (Jun 15, 2007)

JoeWho: "I laugh at myself plenty, and you feel free too also."

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: 

We do Joe. Thanks.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

reminds me of a painter i went to high school with, from a painting family. his dad was telling the boys what their exterior painting tasks were that day when the older brother interrupts him , asks, dad? whats a *fakeeyuh*??


----------



## profinish (Oct 7, 2005)

*Are we pro are not*

I have seen it done that way but as a pro cant we cut a straight line??

They hire us because they cant do it..

If nothing else dont be scared to use a wet rag and your five in one


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

profinish said:


> I have seen it done that way but as a pro cant we cut a straight line??
> 
> They hire us because they cant do it..
> 
> If nothing else dont be scared to use a wet rag and your five in one


Exactly. Take the frickin time to do it and you'll get better at it.

This same question came up today in the DIY forum.....hhhmmmm.

I want to take a sec to apologize to premier. Sorry premier. Maybe I should have read your post more closely, instead of taking offense so quickly.
Was going to send a pm, but decided to do this in the forum, because, I hate it when someone disses me in public and apologizes in private.
So, I humbly apologize, of my own free will.

HA, keep laughing boog. I thought for sure you would know what I was talking about, since it's the union where I first came apon the fypon thing.


----------



## paint_booger (Jun 15, 2007)

Yes, Joe ... of course I know what the fypon stuff is. Plastic coated foam insulation ... shaped to look like vents, wintow trim tops, and assorted posts and other things. I just like the fact you invited people to laugh along with you ... and at you. I Love It! Got to smile and love life ... never taking anything too seriously ... including one's self! You are one step closer to being a GURU! :thumbup:


----------



## Dorman Painting (May 2, 2006)

profinish said:


> I have seen it done that way but as a pro cant we cut a straight line??
> 
> They hire us because they cant do it..
> 
> If nothing else dont be scared to use a wet rag and your five in one


To clear the air up, it DOES look professional folks. Believe me, I've been in business for over ten years, do you think I'd risk my reputation if it didn't?? Now, I certainly see the flip side of this coin, because I always did it the other way until about a year or two ago. 

Again, if you try it this way, it DOES look professional, it doesn't look sloppy or amateur, trust me. This is one gray area of the painting field that I'm currently taking advantage of because it looks good. 

I am a pro, I've painted jobs from around one hundred grand all the way to the fifty dollar front door and everything in between. Been there done that, I also KNOW what looks good.


----------



## davidanbess (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi everyone, 
I would say that when you get a job with crown moulding (called cornice in UK) I think you can usually tell from the previous paint jobs what you will and won't get away with. Some houses do not look any better with the lip cut in or not, but if it is to get cut in you have to finish it before completing your walls. Another thing I still do most times here unlike many painters I always cut in the baseboard last,I know its easier sometimes to cut it before you finish the walls but since I have been painting for over 27 years old habits die hard.

Regard D/B


----------



## premierpainter (Dec 29, 2006)

Joewho said:


> Exactly.I want to take a sec to apologize to premier. Sorry premier. Maybe I should have read your post more closely, instead of taking offense so quickly.
> Was going to send a pm, but decided to do this in the forum, because, I hate it when someone disses me in public and apologizes in private.
> So, I humbly apologize, of my own free will.
> 
> :notworthy:notworthy:notworthy:notworthy


----------

